# [SOLVED] Realtek AC'97 Audio - This device cannot start (Code 10)



## Bianco88 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, I really need your help!
I have a packard bell laptop, it's an easynote a8, and I recently formatted the hard disk and reinstalled windows xp (with SP3)
After that windows wasn't able to recognize my sound card, but i've seen that it's a realtek ac'97 and installed the latest driver from the realtek website.
Now windows recognize it correctly but it still doesn't work, on the device status it says "This device cannot start (Code 10)"
How can i resolve this situation?I suppose i still miss some drivers but I have no idea which ones!
Thanks a lot in advance for your help!


----------



## Bianco88 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Realtek AC'97 Audio - This device cannot start (Code 10)*

ok, found the solution, sorry if I bothered you, it was actually pretty easy 
in case someone with the same problem will end up in this webpage, you just have to install the first driver that you can find in this link:
Packard Bell EasyNote A8 series drivers


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks for the update. To Packard Bell PC & laptop owners please note:

Download any drivers you need from _Packard Bell's own website_ to be certain they are the correct ones, not from the device manufacturer's website, or worse, other third-party websites where drivers may have been "spiked" with malware or otherwise modified for malicious purposes. 

There is no need to search on Google for Packard Bell drivers (unless you're just searching for the official PB support site of course).

The OP was lucky, he fell upon a third-party website that had the proper & "clean" drivers for his model, but it's advisable to go straight to Packard Bell's official support website.


----------

